# BSA or Bushnell for rws 34 .177



## Davidohyer (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm trying to decide between BSA 3-12x44 Air Rifle Scope AO and Bushnell Sportsman 4-12x40 AO Scope. Both are about the same price, but i want something that will last. I've read that BSA is slightly better but wanted some opinions. If you have a different scope suggestion, I'd like to keep it under $100.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

On a 34 It ain't' going to make any difference...the one you like is the one to buy.


----------

